# IV, Heparin or Saline Lock?



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

What are the pros/cons to each of these in a hospital birth setting? Thanks!


----------



## ErinsJuneBug (Nov 21, 2006)

Unless you have a blood clotting issue, there is no real difference. The hep loc is flushed with heparin to keep the line open, and the saline loc is flushed with saline. Usually a hospital will do it one way or another.

It used to be thought you need to use heparin to keep the lines open, but most hospitals have switched to saline.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

There's definitely pros to a lock rather than a full IV--no tube and pole. Unless you know you're going to need the IV immediately, I don't see why you shouldn't opt for a lock.

That said, for a normal birth, you can ask to have nothing at all. A heplock might be worth considering anyway if you're a bad stick (I am, so I like being able to make sure I can get a really good nurse in) but if this isn't an issue and you don't need the IV, no reason to have one at all initially. The lock is an improvement over an IV but you can still feel the needle.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

A heparin or saline lock is a plastic catheter that remains in your vein under positive pressure until it needs to be used. Most hospitals use saline locks.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
The lock is an improvement over an IV but you can still feel the needle.

No needle remains in your vein with an IV - only a thin plastic catheter. The needle is only used for placement.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

True, but if you have a really bad nurse put it in like I had, it can still hurt horribly, and feel like their is still a needle left in there!


----------



## Emily's Mama (Apr 22, 2007)

I had a lock put in when arriving at hospital, not thinking I'd need to use it (didn't feel need to fight hospital etc on this protocol). It actually took the nurse ages to get it in, there was blood everywhere (but didn't hurt). So in a way I'm glad that it was in when labour was less intense and not urgent rather than if I'd needed it later. But if you hate blood, it may have been kinda nasty to see (mind you, there was plenty more blood after the birth








).

It turned out I was very dehydrated, despite trying to drink lots of water during labour. At the end of the labour the midwife wanted me to consider the IV going in to give me some more fluids, and I think she thought this would help me if the birth would take a while longer). At this stage I was glued to one spot by choice and thought it wouldn't matter at all to insert the IV. Well, it didn't then, but when baby came out about 10 minutes later I was a bit miffed that it was there, having cords all hanging out of me while trying to hold baby. But then I also hemorrhaged and needed more fluids and pit in the drip, so at least that was already there.

My answer is a bit jumbled. Sorry.


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TCMoulton* 
No needle remains in your vein with an IV - only a thin plastic catheter. The needle is only used for placement.

Whoops, sorry, I shouldn't post late at night







I've heard people say they could feel it, though, and found it annoying.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I HATED my heplock. I had initially refused it, then agreed because I started vomitting and MW was concerned about dehydration and me being able to keep things down by mouth. I found it to be inhibiting in labor, as I was trying to support myself on my hands and knees. But, the worst part about it was "hospital policy" was to leave it in for 24 hrs after the birth. I basically had to tell the nurse to take it out or I would do it for her. Grrrr... Of course they didn't mention that when they put it in.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
I found it to be inhibiting in labor, as I was trying to support myself on my hands and knees.

Yup, same here. It was totally in the way in hands & knees position since it extended beyond my knuckles.

At my hospital, they left it in for a couple hours after birth. I vaguely recall some nurse saying there was something she had to wait for before removing it, but I can't recall what.


----------



## mamagemini (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a saline lock as soon as I got to the hospital because they insisting on giving me pit and antibiotics because I was PROM. The antibiotics did help though because I think I was leaking for a couple days actually. I hated it because I never had one before and the nurse that put it in did not do it right and I could feel every bit of it. It made my labor almost unbearable at times and I didn't feel like moving. Hands and knees were impossible and I did not feel like laboring on the side the lock was on. My hand was swollen after I had the baby and the new nurse put a lock in the other hand (still needed antibiotics and I was running a fever). The other lock felt like nothing at all.

All in all, I guess a saline lock makes you more mobile than regular IVs, but if you really feel it, it can make your labor that much worse.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I had a heplock with my vbac... it was one of the few requests from my OB and it was handy after the birth (when I needed some meds).

I'd had an IV placed during dd1's birth before we went to c/s and the nurse who did it really botched the job... lots of swelling and bruising, and it was really painful. Plus the way it was inserted made it hard for me to bend my wrist.

So when the time came for the heplock I explained the situation and they gave me a choice of different locations. The one they suggested for mobility/comfort was sort of the side of the wrist, sort of where a watch band might sit? They had one of the ped nurses do it, they taped it really well, and it was almost unnoticable after a few minutes. So if you do want/need one explain how you expect to move during the birth and ask for options!


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I am a huge needle phobe - passed out once from a finger prick. I knew this going into my first pregnancy and found that if I am upfront with the nurse/tech that I am a passer-outer and that always gets me the best iv placer/blood taker on duty at the time. Withg my first birth my IV was placed in the back of my hand so I couldn't even put my own hair in a pony tail - it drove me crazy! With my 2nd labor and delivery I remembered how that IV drove me crazy and the nurse that time placed it in the underside of my forearm - so much more comfortable and it never bothered me once. If an IV/saline lock is in your birth then I would suggest talking to the nurse about where the best location for placement based on your own preference.


----------



## imbarefoot (Feb 4, 2007)

thank you!!


----------

